# Protecting Garden Furniture



## joseph000 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi friends, I've seen a lot of products being advertised that claim to prevent mould damage to outdoor furniture and fences. I've just had to replace my wooden garden furniture so I was wondering if anyone could recommend a treatment that will help preserve my new furniture?Thanks.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sikkens is the only outdoor finish I have found so far that is good. Thompson's products have shown mildew
3 months after application, they spend way more on advertising than making a decent product.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

There's another thread on here that links to a demo of "Ultra Ever Dry." Google it. It might actually be what you're looking for.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is my experience with a picnic bench :
I think i had used "LINITOP" which i produced by LEVIS and available in Belgium/Europe.
It has been OK for at least 15 years.

The first picture shows the top of one leg. Water has entered the end grain it it was finally so rotten that the bench collapsed. But this is not the fault of the product as I think I will show.










This is the end grain side which was in contact with the soil. I don't know how much of it was chewed off by rotting.










This is otherwise the wood after scrubing with a hand plane. It is still perfectly sound except where there were screws or bolts.










Here is my diagnostic and what I made for the new picnic bench. I also put a very generous coat on the end grain before assembly.










I hope this will help.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

"Out door" and "furniture" both mean "temporary".
If it is wood, and is outdoors, the maintainance is at best, OFTEN.
It is just the nature of the beast.
Any method used to keep the wood off the ground and well drained will help, but a finish will need to be restored often to maintain same.
I've used cypress, Eastern red cedar, white oak, and other species. All require elevation from soil, and periodic refinishing.
Nature will prevail.
Bill


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

I agree with Bill.
My picnic bench was teated twice but I had no access to the top of legs. It would have meant disassemble and assemble again.


----------



## joseph000 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks all for the advice and recommendations.Its really helpful for me.


----------



## BacktotheWood (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Sylvain, what did you do twice to your picnic bench?


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

I meant "tReated" or "refinished" with the same product.
Sorry for not using the spellchecker.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Epoxy is recommended for wood that contacts the ground.


----------

